# Boo!



## Richman2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I'm a new haunter from Merced, Ca. I've started doing up my house with an inflatable, and was surprised by how excited ToT'rs got wanting to have there pix taken with it. Will if they liked that, I'm stepping things up a bunch this year. I'm planning a spider theme with an animated cacoon victim, an Axworthy ghost, 2 400 watt foggers I got at a closeout last year, and a spider that has an RC car underneath it. They are going to soil themselves.

I love halloween, and I don't care how many or few ToT'rs show up, cause it's fun just putting everything together. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you.

Happy Halloween.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, glad to have you here!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings! Sounds like you've been bitten by the Halloween bug. The only cure is to make more props. You've come to the right place for treatment.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I always suspected that inflatables were a gateway drug...

Welcome!


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm sure you'll fit right in!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Richman 2000!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Obsession. There is NO cure.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome from down 99(Fresno area)....Glad to see another central valley haunter on the forum


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;









The Spider prop with the race car gets em every Halloween!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome! 

I do the same thing. I don't care how many TOTers show up, I have a riot putting stuff together & feeling that sense of accomplishment for doing it all myself!!


----------

